# help



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, Im looking for a good red dot scope for my horton crossbow, does anyone have any ideas on one. I been having problems with other scopes and red dot scopes. I been shooting at my target to sight my bow and when i work my arrow going toward the bullseye then it starts shooting in different directions, like maybe the crosshairs came loose in the scope or the thing that shines the dot moves, it shoots all over the targe after i get in close to the middle. Can someone help me out and tell me why these scopes are doing this. thank you alot


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I also have a horton red dot on my crossbow, but have not had any problems with it at all. Is it the 3-dot that you have? You make it sound like you have tried several. I think that your problem is probably the mount or somrthing else.


----------



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi there, i have tryed truglo,tasco and bsa. I have been useing a single red dot. its like this dot is jumping around in the scope on me, i can shoot and hit in a certain place on the target and shoot again and hit somewheres else on the target. i really dont know whats going on with it. im also shooting a older horton express, but its like new and i smell something burning like the rail or string can you tell me why its doing this aswell thank you for your help


----------

